# How not to install gas lines



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Found this baby, 20' of 1" pipe going up the side of a building. No support hangers except the bottom.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess they don`t own a ladder, LOL It looks like the riser wasn`t painted either.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I was going to go back later .. Just never got around to it ...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If painted, it needs two coats, primer and finish. Had a job where owner would not except gal gas piping (even on the roof). Inspector said fine, just paint it and make sure you prime it first. I did, too. I was afraid he'd take a knife to it.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> If painted, it needs two coats, primer and finish. Had a job where owner would not except gal gas piping (even on the roof). Inspector said fine, just paint it and make sure you prime it first. I did, too. I was afraid he'd take a knife to it.


 We can not use galvinized pipe or fittings on gas in Mass. If I remeber right it is because the gas can cause a reaction with the galv.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> We can not use galvinized pipe or fittings on gas in Mass. If I remeber right it is because the gas can cause a reaction with the galv.


I've wondered about this, we use galvy here in Ca. What exactly is it in the gas that causes the reaction?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

The galvanized is only on the outside of pipe isn't it? I can't remember looking too closely. Either way, the pipe may be protected but the threads will still rust if not coated.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I was told it was the sulfide being to high. Like copper. It would eat pin holes in the fittings especially around fireplaces. For the longest time no galv here in Oklahoma. I don't think we can still


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

it is the mercaptin that they put in nat. gas to give it that smell herein wis not allowed to run galv it can flak off inside pipe and cause problems with gas control on wh or furnace.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumberpro said:


> it is the mercaptin that they put in nat. gas to give it that smell herein wis not allowed to run galv it can flak off inside pipe and cause problems with gas control on wh or furnace.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Same with copper tubing for gas service,hence, alum tubing for pilot,etc


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

As far back as 2000 the UPC recognized "galvanized" pipe as an approved material for gas piping.

1210.1 All piping used for the installation, extension,
alteration, or repair of any gas piping shall be standard
weight wrought iron or steel (galvanized or black), yellow
brass (containing not more than seventy-five (75) percent
copper), or copper tube or Types K, L or ACR. Approved
PE pipe may be used in exterior buried piping systems.

1210.1.1 Copper alloy tubing shall not be used if the
gas contains more than an average of 0.3 grains of
hydrogen sulfide per 100 standard cubic feet of gas (0.7
milligrams per 100 liters).

Typical Composition of Natural Gas
Methane CH4 70-90%
Ethane C2H6 0-20%
Propane C3H8
Butane C4H10
Carbon Dioxide CO2 0-8%
Oxygen O2 0-0.2%
Nitrogen N2 0-5%
Hydrogen Sulphide H2S 0-5%
Rare Gases Ar, He, Ne, Xe Trace

In my area Amerin IP, uses galvanized coated manufactured unions on the top of their meters.

I think this was more relevant when the gas distribution system was not as dry as it currently is allowing for more reactions between the chemicals and moisture. I do not see galvanized being used, mostly black iron, some copper which is more prevalent on the Mo. side of the river than in Illinois.

The 2003 IFGC states:
SECTION 403 (IFGS)
PIPING MATERIALS​ 403.1 General. Materials used for piping systems shall comply
with the requirements of this chapter or shall be approved.

403.4 Metallic pipe. Metallic pipe shall comply with Sections
403.4.1 through 403.4.4.

403.4.1 Cast iron. Cast-iron pipe shall not be used.

403.4.2 Steel. Steel and wrought-iron pipe shall be at least
of standard weight (Schedule 40) and shall comply with one
of the following standards:
1. ASME B 36.10, 10M
2. ASTM A 53; or
3. ASTM A 106.​If you look up the "ASTM" pipe standards you will see that galvanized pipe complies with that standard.

http://www.astm.org/Standards/A53.htm

http://www.astm.org/filtrexx40.cgi?...ocs/astm.org/DATABASE.CART/historicalpick.frm

Then it gets into Copper & Brass, Aluminum, Metallic tubing, Steel tubing,Copper & Brass tubing, Corrugated Stainless Steel tubing, Plastic pipe tubing & fittings.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> I was told it was the sulfide being to high. Like copper. It would eat pin holes in the fittings especially around fireplaces. For the longest time no galv here in Oklahoma. I don't think we can still


Nope can't run galv pipe for gas in Oklahoma


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

My understanding was that back in the day, there was a tendency for flakes to come off the galv. pipe, and clog orifices.

As to copper, it is a regional rule....if the sulfur content of the gas is too high, it can corrode the copper. We can't use copper here in S. Calif, but galv. is OK>


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

The new galv is electro coated and is better then what used to b it is in the code book chapter 4 IFG that we can use but verries from city code officials if it can b used


----------

